# Game of Thrones



## Punnchy (Sep 12, 2012)

What's thoughts on this series? I've seen that it's popular and have enjoyed watching the series from the beginning, and it's awesome :3.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 12, 2012)

I just finished the book, and have moved on to "A Clash of Kings". I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2012)

I read all the books because the books are always better than the adaptations. 

Easily the best fantasy series around.


----------



## aqxsl (Sep 12, 2012)

ive read the first four books and enjoy them for the most part

but i have to say a feast for crows was challenging to get through because it was so shitty; now i can't summon the will to read dance with dragons 

in terms of the show, i think they did a tremendous job casting the characters; they are all p much exactly how i pictured them in the novels


----------

